# Silly defaults in packages....



## ahhyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Whoever selects the defaults for some of the packages needs a good clip across the head!

* nginx with no SSL support included by default.. why?
* powerdns with no mysql backend support enabled, but postgres is included by default and the postres client is installed (what the?? postgres??? really??? why enable postres, but deliberately not enable mysql support?)
* exim with no sa-exim or content scanner support enabled.
* php with no php-fpm...

I had to install a number of packages from ports because of this sillyness. Now pkg upgrade wants to upgrade those packages using silly defaults from the package. pkg upgrade also wants to reinstall (clobber) a package despite no version bump, simply because its compiled defaults differ..

classic example:


```
root@core:/usr/ports/mail/dovecot2 # pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
Upgrades have been requested for the following 2 packages:

        Reinstalling exim-4.82 (options changed)
        Reinstalling php55-5.5.8 (options changed)
```

I think I will just stick with ports.. not happy at all.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 6, 2014)

If your not happy with the default options in certain packages, you can always email the port maintainer and make your case to have him/her change them. Unfortunately it's simply not possible to make everyone happy in regards to package defaults at this time. 

As a side note, I think I remember there being talk on the mailing lists about possible multiple versions of packages based on different options being built for pkgng in the future at some point.


----------



## ahhyes (Feb 6, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it's simply not possible to make everyone happy in regards to package defaults at this time.



Of course, and thats understandable. But there is some common sense that should come into play from port maintainers, thinking in terms of "what is it LIKELY that people will use". ie: MySQL is far more common in general than Postgres. Why on earth build with postgres support only  x(  x(  x( . That just seems like a braindead thing to do. Same with having no SSL enabled for a web server.



> As a side note, I think I remember there being talk on the mailing lists about possible multiple versions of packages based on different options being built for pkgng in the future at some point



One can only hope. for example, if i could install something like powerdns-mysql as a package that would be great or maybe have a package like exim-sa_exim etc


----------



## throAU (Feb 6, 2014)

ahhyes said:
			
		

> * powerdns with no mysql backend support enabled, but postgres is included by default and the postres client is installed (what the?? postgres??? really??? why enable postres, but deliberately not enable mysql support?)



MySQL = GPL, and FreeBSD does not want to include or link to GPL software if possible.
PostgreSQL = BSD compatible license

Also, PostgreSQL = better.


----------



## nanotek (Feb 6, 2014)

ahhyes said:
			
		

> Whoever selects the defaults for some of the packages needs a good clip across the head!
> 
> * nginx with no SSL support included by default.. why?
> * powerdns with no mysql backend support enabled, but postgres is included by default and the postres client is installed (what the?? postgres??? really??? why enable postres, but deliberately not enable mysql support?)
> ...



I feel exactly the same! Honestly, a HTTPd without SSL? Imagine! I mean, OpenSSL is in the base system for goodness sake! I had to reluctantly default to ports (which I despise very much) because of this foolishness.

I can understand MySQL, though. FreeBSD tries very hard to eliminate all traces of GPL, and MySQL is gradually losing favour as it is, so PostgreSQL is an obvious inclusion.

A lot of things are being promised with PKGNG, we will see if it all comes to fruition.


----------

